# Combat Glasses



## nsmedicman (28 Dec 2005)

Does anyone out there know a good place to pick up combat glasses (the ones that fit under a gas mask) from?


----------



## TN2IC (28 Dec 2005)

Stad hospital I think... but you only get them if you are going over seas. Check the BMC records area.... they should help you out.


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Dec 2005)

I am a soon to be member of the PRes. I am pretty sure that we aren't eligible for issued glasses unless we serve on Class B for greater than 180 days.


----------



## dk (29 Dec 2005)

WileyX at http://wileyx.com/TACTICAL/  It's in the US. Not Cheap. But nice looking and good selection.
 8)


----------



## Armymedic (29 Dec 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> WileyX at http://wileyx.com/TACTICAL/  It's in the US. Not Cheap. But nice looking and good selection.
> 8)



None of those Wiley X glasses will do what he is looking for. (And don't waste your money, the new Ballistic Eyewear will be the only things your allowed to wear soon)

Pending getting issued your own,
The glasses we get issued were originally made for hazardous material masks...try looking at Firefighter/WHIMIS equipment dealers.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (8 Jan 2006)

http://www.uscav.com/Productinfo.aspx?productID=7039&TabID=1
you get these and give them to your eye doc, he'll add yoru proper lens.
Enjoy, a couple of my friends wear these duting training..


----------



## Yeoman (22 Jan 2006)

I too sadly have those lady killers.
they can get extremly uncomfortable after wearing them for eight plus hours however.
I don't think you're going to have to worry about someone throwing a cs canister into your trench that often anymore, so there's basically no need to get these lady killers. I went through that phase too, trust me, don't bother with them.
Greg


----------



## Randy_15 (26 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> None of those Wiley X glasses will do what he is looking for. (And don't waste your money, the new Ballistic Eyewear will be the only things your allowed to wear soon)



Why wouldn't any of those Wiley X glasses be what he was looking for? And what is the new Ballsitic eyewear your talking about?


----------



## Fraser.g (26 Mar 2006)

Randy,

PM inbound

GF


----------



## CommonSenseNCO (3 Apr 2006)

I find that they give me "walleye vision" too bad for me to be able to drive wearing them. Hard to see to aim too. I'm going to go back to wearing the old "birth-control" glasses under the ballistic glasses. Submitting a report on them too.


----------

